# wooden ring in a A5 and mod 11 auto



## Quail man (Dec 14, 2011)

have a model 11, a A5 and a savage 745 if you know what im talkin about they all look pretty much the same and some parts interchange, my question is my A5 does not have the wooden ring with the friction rings, my dad said it did 30 years ago but doesnt know when it went missin, still shoot about a case of shells a year out of it with no problem, my savage does not have a wooden ring, my model 11 {did} have a ring tell this mornin and on my second shot it busted, its set for high brass and thats what im shootin, is the wooden ring nessesary? my other two dont have one and they shoot fine, thanks ahead for any help, im tryin to get it goin to start shootin ducks in a couple weeks


----------



## SgtPat (Dec 15, 2011)

Quail man said:


> have a model 11, a A5 and a savage 745 if you know what im talkin about they all look pretty much the same and some parts interchange, my question is my A5 does not have the wooden ring with the friction rings, my dad said it did 30 years ago but doesnt know when it went missin, still shoot about a case of shells a year out of it with no problem, my savage does not have a wooden ring, my model 11 {did} have a ring tell this mornin and on my second shot it busted, its set for high brass and thats what im shootin, is the wooden ring nessesary? my other two dont have one and they shoot fine, thanks ahead for any help, im tryin to get it goin to start shootin ducks in a couple weeks



Its not wood, it is brass.  The only wood inside the shotgun is the plug.
The brass ring is cut on one side.  For express loads the camfered steel ring is placed on top of the brass ring.  For field loads the steel ring is placed beneath the spring against the reciever.


----------



## Quail man (Dec 15, 2011)

no its wooden, i talked to my local gunsmith today and he said most dont have them anymore because they broke, that all it does is cut down on forearm vibration, he said they made a aftermarket part for it but there not much better, that it would not hurt the gun any not having it in there, newer ones dont even come with one but this on was made around 1915, always wanted to shoot ducks with it and im fixin to try it out


----------



## SgtPat (Dec 15, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## davis211 (Dec 24, 2011)

I have several old A-5's and they all have the brass friction ring.  Try Numrich Gun Parts and look at the replacement parts- you should be able to use a brass ring on yours.  I also have a model 11 and 775A- they has brass rings as well.  Good luck.


----------



## SgtPat (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm curious, how bout posting a pic of this wooden ring?


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 24, 2011)

davis211 said:


> I have several old A-5's and they all have the brass friction ring.  Try Numrich Gun Parts and look at the replacement parts- you should be able to use a brass ring on yours.  I also have a model 11 and 775A- they has brass rings as well.  Good luck.



Seen Bronze, not brass. and certainly have never seen wood.Cant wait to see pics of this one.


----------



## davis211 (Dec 24, 2011)

WGSNewnan said:


> Seen Bronze, not brass. and certainly have never seen wood.Cant wait to see pics of this one.



You're right- parts list say bronze.  I'm color blind- look like brass to me.


----------



## SgtPat (Dec 25, 2011)

I suspect that any wooden ring is just a piece broken off the forearm.


----------



## Quail man (Dec 25, 2011)

i aint got a clue how to post pics, but for high brass, startin at reciever you have the spring, skinny silver ring with bevel up, then bronse friction ring with bevel up, then barrel, then wooden ring that slipped inside forearm, just to cut down on vibration


----------



## tommyjoe (Jan 8, 2012)

*wooden ring*

I believe it was originally glued in the forearm. It acts as a buffer to keep from beating the foward end of the forearm up. If you dont replace it you may split the forearm. you may have to get someone with a lathe to make one for you out of walnut.
Tom


----------

